# JIP - Jack-In Group



## System (30 January 2013)

Oilfield Workforce is a Singapore based company with a global reach that specialized in international manpower solution for the Oil and Gas Industry.

Oilfield Workforce provides a combination of project management support, project engineering support, construction supervision, third party/vendor inspection and recruitment and selection. The scope of services are provided at various phases of a project ranging from exploration to production and construction to maintenance.

http://www.oilfield-workforce.com


----------



## System (27 January 2017)

On January 3rd, 2017, Oilfield Workforce Group Limited (OFW) changed its name and ASX code to Jack-In Group Limited (JIP).


----------

